# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى ذوي الإحتياجات الخاصة >  >  التعلم باللعب لذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة ..

## فرح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
يسعد صباااح /مساااء الغاليييييييين 
عطرحدااائق محمديه معطره بذكر الحبيب المصطفى محمدوآله الطاهرين 
واســــــــــأل الله لكم الصحه والعااافيه اعــــــــــزااائـــي ... 

التعلم باللعب

أكدت البحوث التربوية أن الأطفال كثيراً ما يخبروننا بما يفكرون فيه وما يشعرون به من خلال لعبهم التمثيلي الحر واستعمالهم للدمى والمكعبات والألوان والصلصال وغيرها،ويعتبر اللعب وسيطاً تربويا يعمل بدرجة كبيرة على تشكيل شخصية الطفل بأبعادها المختلفة؛وهكذا فإن الألعاب التعليمية متى أحسن تخطيطها وتنظيمها والإشراف عليها تؤدي دوراً فعالا في تنظيم التعلم،وقد أثبتت الدراسات التربوية القيمة الكبيرة للعب في اكتساب المعرفة ومهارات التوصل إليها إذا ما أحسن استغلاله وتنظيمه .  
تعريف أسلوب التعلم باللعب :
يُعرّف اللعب بأنه نشاط موجه يقوم به الأطفال لتنمية سلوكهم وقدراتهم العقليةوالجسميةوالوجدانية،ويحقق في نفس الوقت المتعةوالتسلية؛وأسلوب التعلم باللعب هو استغلال أنشطة اللعب في اكتساب المعرفة وتقريب مبادئ العلم للأطفال وتوسيع آفاقهم المعرفية. 
أهمية اللعب في التعلم :
1- إن اللعب أداة تربوية تساعد في إحداث تفاعل الفرد مع عناصر البيئة لغرض التعلم وإنماء الشخصية والسلوك 
2- يمثل اللعب وسيلة تعليمية تقرب المفاهيم وتساعدفي إدراك معاني الأشياء.
3- يعتبر أداةفعالة في تفريد التعلم وتنظيمه لمواجهة الفروق الفردية وتعليم الأطفال وفقاً لإمكاناتهم وقدراتهم.
4- يعتبر اللعب طريقة علاجية يلجأ إليهاالمربون لمساعدتهم في حل بعض المشكلات التي يعاني منها بعض الأطفال.
5- يشكل اللعب أداة تعبير وتواصل بين الأطفال .
6-تعمل الألعاب على تنشيط القدرات العقليةوتحسن الموهبة الإبداعية لدى الأطفال. 
فوائد أسلوب التعلم باللعب :
يجني الطفل عدة فوائد منها :
1- يؤكد ذاته من خلال التفوق على الآخرين فردياً وفي نطاق الجماعة.
2- يتعلم التعاون واحترام حقوق الآخرين .
3- يتعلم احترام القوانين والقواعد ويلتزم بها .
4- يعزز انتمائه للجماعة .
5- يساعد في نمو الذاكرة والتفكير والإدراك والتخيل .
6- يكتسب الثقة بالنفس والاعتماد عليها ويسهل اكتشاف قدراته واختبارها . 
أنواع الألعاب التربوية :
1- الدمى : مثل أدوات الصيد ،السيارات والقطارات،العرايس، أشكال الحيوانات،الآلات،أدوات الزينة .... الخ .
2-الألعاب الحركية:ألعاب الرمي والقذف،التركيب،السباق،القفز،المصارعة ،التوازن والتأرجح ،الجري،ألعاب الكرة .
3-ألعاب الذكاء :مثل الفوازير،حل المشكلات،الكلمات المتقاطعة..الخ.
4-الألعاب التمثيلية : مثل التمثيل المسرحي ،لعب الأدوار .
5-ألعاب الغناء والرقص : الغناء التمثيلي،تقليد الأغاني،الأناشيد،الرقص الشعبي..الخ .
6-ألعاب الحظ : الدومينو ، الثعابين والسلالم ، ألعاب التخمين .
7- القصص والألعاب الثقافية : المسابقات الشعرية ، بطاقات التعبير . 
دور المعلم في أسلوب التعلم باللعب :
1- إجراء دراسة للألعاب والدمى المتوفرة في بيئة التلميذ .
2- التخطيط السليم لاستغلال هذه الألعاب والنشاطات لخدمة أهداف تربوية تتناسب وقدرات واحتياجات الطفل .
3- توضيح قواعد اللعبة للتلاميذ .
4- ترتيب المجموعات وتحديد الأدوار لكل تلميذ .
5- تقديم المساعدة والتدخل في الوقت المناسب .
6- تقويم مدى فعالية اللعب في تحقيق الأهداف التي رسمها. 
شروط اللعبة :
1- اختيار ألعاب لها أهداف تربوية محددة وفي نفس الوقت مثيرة وممتعة .
2- أن تكون قواعد اللعبة سهلة وواضحة وغير معقدة .
3- أن تكون اللعبة مناسبة لخبرات وقدرات وميول التلاميذ .
4- أن يكون دور التلميذ واضحا ومحددا في اللعبة .
5- أن تكون اللعبة من بيئة التلميذ .
6- أن يشعر التلميذ بالحرية والاستقلالية في اللعب . 
نماذج من الألعاب التربوية : 
1) لعبة الأعداد بالمكعبات على هيئة أحجار النرد :
يلقيها التلميذ ويحاول التعرف على العدد الذي يظهر ويمكن استغلالها أيضاً في الجمع والطرح . 
2) لعبة قطع الدومينو :
ويمكن استغلالها في مكونات الأعداد،بتقسيم التلاميذ إلى مجموعات ثم تعطى كل مجموعة قطعاً من الدومينو ويطلب من كل مجموعة اختيار مكونات العدد وتفوز المجموعة الأسرع . 
3) لعبة (البحث عن الكلمة الضائعة) 
وتنفذ من خلال لوحة بها مجموعة من الحروف ، يحدد المعلم الكلمات ويقوم التلاميذ بالبحث عن الكلمة بين الحروف كلمات رأسية وأفقية .
ر ---- س---- و---- م
ك---- ل----- ع---- ب
ت---- و----- ج---- د
ب---- ك---- م---- ك
ي---- ص---- و----- م 
4) لعبة صيد الأسماك : 
عن طريق إعداد مجسم لحوض به أسماك تصنع من الورق المقوىويوضع بها مشبك من حديد ويكتب عليها بعض الأرقام أوالحروف وتستخدم في التعرف على الأعداد أو الحروف الهجائية بأن يقوم التلاميذ بصيدها بواسطة سنارة مغناطيسية. 
5) لعبة ( من أنــا ) : 
وتستخدم لتمييز حرف من الحروف متصلاً ومنفصلاً نطقاً وكتابة حسب موقعه 
- أنـا في
- المدرسة
- ريم
- حمد
- ترسم



م/ن
يسعدني تواااجدكم وعطر ردووودكم ..
اسألكم الدعــــــــاااء..

----------


## نبراس،،،

ممتاز واجد هذا الموضوع 
اللعب مهم للجميع بشكل عام
لكن لدوي الاحتياجات الخاصه اكيد بيكون 
اهم لحاجتهم في التفاعل في المجتمع 
وتفاعل المجتمع معهم
كل الشكر لفرحح المشرفه

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مرااحب* 

*تسلمي يالغلا عَ الطرح الروعهـ والمميز ،،*

*ربي يعطيك ألف عاافيه يالغلا ،،*

*ولاعدمنآ جديد فرووح ،،*

*ورحم الله وآلديك يالغلا*

*تحيآتوو*

----------


## زهور الامل

العب والتعليم متحدين وهذا يعزز حتى عند الانسان السليم 
فكيف عنداخوانا من ذوي الاحتياجات ،،،
طرح مميز فـــــــرووحتنا ومشرفتنا الغاليه
كوني بخير عزيزتي

----------


## فرح

> ممتاز واجد هذا الموضوع 
> اللعب مهم للجميع بشكل عام
> لكن لدوي الاحتياجات الخاصه اكيد بيكون 
> اهم لحاجتهم في التفاعل في المجتمع 
> وتفاعل المجتمع معهم
> كل الشكر لفرحح المشرفه



 تسلم خيي قـــــمي
ع تعطيرك متصفحي دوووم هالطله البهيه
واكيييييييد خيي العب مع التعليم تطلع بحصيله حلوووه 
هذا معانا حنا العادين فكيف مع هذه الفئه 
ربي يحفظهم ويعافيهم انشاء الله 
كل الشكر والتقدير لك خيي الكريم

----------


## فرح

> *مرااحب*  
> *تسلمي يالغلا عَ الطرح الروعهـ والمميز ،،* 
> *ربي يعطيك ألف عاافيه يالغلا ،،* 
> *ولاعدمنآ جديد فرووح ،،* 
> *ورحم الله وآلديك يالغلا* 
> 
> *تحيآتوو*



 هلا وكل الغلا حبيبتي لغااليه
الروووعه تكمن بحظووورك الحلووو ياااقلبي 
واكييييييد متميز بعطر ونووورتواااصلك حبيبتي 
والديش عن النار والعذاب 
ولايحرمنا من هيك اشراااقه حلوووه منك يالغلا

----------


## فرح

> العب والتعليم متحدين وهذا يعزز حتى عند الانسان السليم 
> 
> فكيف عنداخوانا من ذوي الاحتياجات ،،،
> طرح مميز فـــــــرووحتنا ومشرفتنا الغاليه
> 
> كوني بخير عزيزتي



 تسلمي لي ياعمري زهوووورتنا الحلوووه 
اشرقت الانوااار بهاالطله المضيئه
دوووم تواااصلك الحلوووه حبيبتي 
يعطيك العااافيه

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
*طرح جداا لطيف وممتع*
*احسست بالمتعه من القرأة وكأني العب* 
*فما بالك بذوي الاحتياجات*
*تكمن لهم المتعه والفائده ايضاا*
*عفاهم ربي من كل سوء*
*احسنتي الاختيااار عزيزتي فرح*
*ربي يعطيج العااافيه*
*ودوم ننتظر الجديد*
*تحيااااتي وودي*

----------


## Sweet Magic

السلام عليكم  



فروحه  حبيبتي  


يعطيك العافية  الطرح  الرائعة 


با افكارة 


ما ننحرم جديدك 


دمتي بود

----------


## فرح

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> *اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
> *طرح جداا لطيف وممتع*
> *احسست بالمتعه من القرأة وكأني العب* 
> *فما بالك بذوي الاحتياجات*
> *تكمن لهم المتعه والفائده ايضاا*
> *عفاهم ربي من كل سوء*
> *احسنتي الاختيااار عزيزتي فرح*
> ...



 مشكوووره غاااليتي شذاااوي 
ع حظووورك وتنويرك متصفحي 
لاحرمنا هالطله المضيئه 
يعطيك الف عااافيه 
موفقه

----------


## فرح

> السلام عليكم 
> 
> 
> 
> فروحه حبيبتي 
> 
> 
> يعطيك العافية الطرح الرائعة 
> 
> ...



 عليكم السلام والرحمه
غاااليتي ســـــــويت
الروووعة تكمن بهيك اشراااقه حلوووه منك 
يسعدني دوووم تواااجدك الغااالي 
كووووني بالقرب من هـــــــــــنـــا
موفقه حبيبتي

----------


## نبض الحياه



----------


## فرح

> 



 العفوو حبيبتي نبض الحياه
ع حظووورك الطيب 
وانا من يتقدم لك بالشكر 
لتعطيرك صفحتي 
موفقه

----------

